# Merry Christmas.. from Remington



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are a few photos of Remi who is a little over 5 months now. The little boy is my grandson, Ethan.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Lovely pictures. Remi is gorgeous and I love the last picture xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Remi is gorgeous, what a lovely sweet face! Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww Remi is lovely and live the pics of him with your grandson! The second pic is fab and Remi looks like he is thinking "just put me down please!!!".

Merry Christmas to you too!!

x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful pics .. thanks for sharing .. Merry Christmas to Remington and his family xxx


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you! Merry Christmas


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas, I hope Remi enjoys his first Christmas and you all have a fab time.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

What a beauty and great pictures. Merry Christmas!

Meg and Benji x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Christmas Annie & Remi


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Merry humbug !!!!


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Merry humbug !!!!


Why the humbug?


----------

